# Potential Squat, Advice?



## Cristalized13 (Feb 5, 2012)

I haven't been on this forum in quite some time. After a few years of trying to live a relatively normal existence due to the birth of a child, now 2, I find myself in the position where I may need to squat again soon. At least on occasion, when the need dictates, anyway.
I found a pretty decent place about a 15 minute walk from work. The back door of this vacant home was open. It's a duplex that obviously hasn't had tenants in some time (The last year I can find an assessment/tax info is 2009). The place is in pretty poor repair, although it's structurally sound as far as I can tell. There's no water or appliances, or hope to set up utilities, as I owe the local power company a small fortune. There is some furniture inside, and I'm thinking that with some rags and a broom, perhaps a little paint, I could do wonders. There isn't signs of any other squatters being there or animal habitation, I was quite surprised. I did stay there the other night. What would you guys use the place for, seeing as there's not much hope to occupy the space on a more permanent basis. The lack of utilities, the fact that I have a child, etc. I would primarily be staying there when I can't find a ride back to the couch I'm staying on (it's in the middle of nowhere, no public transport). I am thinking of securing the place, at least one of the bedrooms, and leaving some very basic supplies there for the next time I stay.


----------



## dprogram (Feb 5, 2012)

I hope this doesn't come off as rude but where is your child?


----------



## Cristalized13 (Feb 6, 2012)

He is with me. We lost our place recently, so we're staying with family for now. He stays with his father a few nights a week, which is when I would be using the place. I would never bring my son to a squat, even a well-equipped one, the risk is just too great.


----------

